# Want to learn how to trap coyotes



## badgertrapper95 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am looking for someone who is willing to teach me how to trap coyotes around the Aberdeen SD area...


----------



## bigsky (Oct 23, 2012)

experience is the best teacher...use clean traps...and set on sign.


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

This site should help you. http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthre ... um_summary


----------

